# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Low libido after 2 years off steroids - HELP!

## sixtwo

I'm 24 now and about 2 years ago I took a month long cycle of winstrol /stanozolol only, then came off it and did a further two weeks, around two weeks after that. So approx 6 weeks over a period of 8 weeks.

My balls shrank at the time and I did get some pain as well. I did a very small PCT of about 3 days on Nolvadex and had low libido and week erections.

It took me a long time to recover but i feel that i just have never recovered fully and still have low libido and testosterone now, well below what it was like before the winnie.

Would it be worth do a second PCT? I have nolva to hand but was possibly thinking a 4 week nolva & Clomid PCT with some hcg for the first week.

What do think?? will this get my libido/test back on track or is something else needed?

----------


## ghettoboyd

instead of trying to diagnose the problem bro id suggest seeing your doctor and telling him what you did and he will probably draw some blood and see where your at so he can address the problem properly with the proper meds...

----------


## sixtwo

yeah should do really, thought there might be an easier way though

----------


## Markosterone

are you going to cycle again ?

Do another pct. nolva, clomid,aromasin , hcg

----------


## JDB3

Bro, three days of nolva is almost pointless.....I would go for some HCG and Clomid fast. Clomid 1st day 100mg, then five days 75mg, five days 50mg, and five days @25mg......HCG would be a faster route though.....alot faster

Oh yeah...try some fenugreek for the erection deal....dosed high...of course

just my 2 cents

----------


## ghettoboyd

> are you going to cycle again ?
> 
> Do another pct. nolva, clomid,aromasin, hcg


or you could be smart and see a doctor to make shure there arnt other health issues involved here that a pct cant fix...you may be a trt candidate but you wont know till you are diagnosed by someone more qualified than random peeps on the internet imho...

----------


## CMB

> or you could be smart and see a doctor to make shure there arnt other health issues involved here that a pct cant fix...you may be a trt candidate but you wont know till you are diagnosed by someone more qualified than random peeps on the internet imho...


All the doc is going to do is order blood tests and they will come back with low testosterone and he will be prescribed trt. 

Do a REAL pct.

Nolva 40/20/20/20
Clomid 100/50/50/50 

Then get bloodwork done a couple months after this and you will see a major improvement. 
P.S., I wouldn't see a doctor if I were you unless you want to be hrt.

----------


## ghettoboyd

if its been 2 years sence hes cycled dont you think he would have already recovered if he was going too?...could a pct fix this this long after a cycle?....im thinking not but im no doctor..and a doctor will try other means to fix this prior to perscibing him trt...but hey op give it a shot if thats what you want to do it certanly wont hurt i guess..

----------


## sixtwo

Defo don't want TRT, i'm to young for that. I want my natural body to produce good testosterone like it used to. Before i did the winstrol i had v high sex drive and got a lot of ladies at the same time. Now i don't have the libido to go looking for them. 

Do you think after 2 years this would help?? Really want to sort this

----------


## sixtwo

By the way, do have a libido - but its just really low. It does do up and down a little bit but nothing like it should be

----------


## ghettoboyd

another pct wont hurt you if you really dont want to see a doc...try it and see if it works im just thinking if it hasent rebound naturaly by now it might not ever...good luck bro...

----------


## Times Roman

24 and low libido? YIKES!!!!

I was friggin ravenous at 24

----------


## Far from massive

There is really only one good first step.
*
Labwork*

ANY PCT at this point WILL PREVENT YOU FROM SEEING WHERE YOU ARE NOW!!!

If you are lost in the woods you need to know where to go before you just start walking...O-K stupid analogy, but really labs would be very helpful to either an endocrinologist ( this is the best approach and the first thing he will do after consultation) or anyone else who could help you with the problem.

If you had just come off cycle then it would be a waste, and not be the best first step for a variety of reasons, however after two years all values will have stabilizied so the results will be representative, further the delay of another week (average wait for self test labwork) will be insignificant. 

Really the best step would be the endocrinologist however if you do not have the money or desire to go that route there are a variety of websites that offer direct to patient labwork without a doctors refferal. If you do this you will know if the problem is physical and then you can post the results knowlegable members (not me  :Icon Rolleyes: ) will be able to advise you on any possible action.


Just a quick footnote,

You can often get an idea if its physical by your sleeping tumescence, that is if you wake up frequently with an erection then the problem is very likely to be mood/psychological not physical. On the other hand if you never wake up erect then its likely a physical problem. 

Good luck to you,

FFM

----------

